# Education and work experience miss match



## amit_saha1986 (May 17, 2016)

Dear all,

Need some help for Canada Immigration for NOC 2171

I am a senior software consultant with a total of 7+ years of work experience
I need to apply for NOC 2171

My profile is,
1)	I have done BSc Hotel Management 2006-2009 (WES completed Canada equivalency : Bachelor degree 3 years)
2)	Worked in a BPO full time - 2008 - 2010 (started this job before I completed my graduation)
3) Since 2010 working in IT - (IT analyst/software engineer/software consultant and now senior software consultant)

Queries:
a)	Am I eligible to apply with NOC 2171?
b) Should I consider showing the BPO experience with code 1211 in my profile as it coincides with final year of my graduation

Please help me by providing me with the detailed guidelines do my education fall in noc code 2171 for assessment. thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you think we have those codes memorized or something? If you want to ask about a specific one it would help if you identified it beyond listing some meaningless number.

Also, none of us work for the government so wouldn't it be better to go right to the source to ask this question?


----------



## amit_saha1986 (May 17, 2016)

*If you could guide me what source you are talking about.*

To give you about what 2171 is (2171 Information systems analysts and consultants)



colchar said:


> Do you think we have those codes memorized or something? If you want to ask about a specific one it would help if you identified it beyond listing some meaningless number.
> 
> Also, none of us work for the government so wouldn't it be better to go right to the source to ask this question?


----------



## fari_670 (Oct 10, 2014)

amit_saha1986 said:


> To give you about what 2171 is (2171 Information systems analysts and consultants)


What happend to your case? Did you Apply ?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

amit_saha1986 said:


> To give you about what 2171 is (2171 Information systems analysts and consultants)


So what you are saying is that you fit the job description for NOC2171 but have no formal qualifications in IT.

To be honest, I don't think any Canadian employer would consider hiring you. There are probably hundreds of better qualified people available.

Also "Software Engineer" is a regulated profession in Canada you will need a P.Eng designation to use the title (in Canada, that means a 4-year engineering degree and 4 years on the job experience).


----------

